# east coast racing, poor man racing cub



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Come join the club, if u live on long island ny then pm me to start ur registration, heres a pic. And video of our track, 4 lanes seperate power to each lane, all classes of racing Ho size, sorry about the small pic. just click on it to enlarge

View attachment 225762


https://youtu.be/VeIb03Ea9N4


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok guys heres a video of our club car demoing the track, stock life like with silicones click link for utube vid, enjoy all

https://youtu.be/4bTlvcVVaq4


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

krazikev said:


> Ok guys heres a video of our club car demoing the track, stock life like with silicones click link for utube vid, enjoy all
> 
> https://youtu.be/4bTlvcVVaq4



This video has been removed by the user.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Frank Broughton said:


> This video has been removed by the user.


Heres a better video updated version of the club track 

https://youtu.be/VeIb03Ea9N4


----------

